# hob vs canister for 55 gallon?



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i have been looking at filters for my 55 gallon. im hoping to keep the budget under 100$ (the cheaper the better of course!) drs foster and smith are having a pretty good deal for a renaxp2 for 85.99 right now, so im looking for input on that, and i've never used a canister filter before, but also never had a tank this size. would a hob filter suffice? if so, are there any that you guys would recommend? thanks in advance. u guys rock


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Jenna- PM


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

If you have the option of getting a canister filter, then go for it. Easier to maintain.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone have experience with this one? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd pick a good canister over a hob any day for a 55 or bigger. My first choice would be a Eheim Classic + Hydor ETH In-Line Heater with the Rena FilStar's a close second.

- Brad


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

hmm.. i've been reading alot of reviews for this Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filter 1000 and they seem pretty good. i think i'd like to go with this one vs the rena because it sounds like it's quieter and this tank will be in my living room. anyone second this?


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Rena FTW


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

> Rena FTW


haha - ugh i was hoping this would be an easy decision..


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't go HOB. More noise and not as efficient.
I have an XP2 on my 46 gallon and love it. I think it would be enuff filtration for your 55.
Mine is so quiet that after cleaning maintenance, I have to put my hand over the spraybar to make sure it’s pumping.
Some canisters are hard to prime. But with the XP series, after cleaning the media, you just have to install the hose disconnect and it primes automatically.
I don’t use the expensive carbon filled media that Rena sells. I buy pillow polyfill from Walmart and use that along with the sponges and polishing pad.
Charles


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got rid of my 2 canisters and put 2 hob's on my 90 gallon. I used the Aquaclear 110's. I love them. My tank is in the living room too. Its not silent but its not loud either, sounds the same as it did with the canisters and doesnt bother me a bit. One reason I switched to hob's is because of easier maintainence. I have a penguin 350 biowheel hob and a rena smart filter hob that I dont use. I really like the aquaclears because It has a sponge that I can easily take out and clean and then put back in. I dont use carbon and so I am not stuck buying the expensive proprietary filters that the other guys have i.e. Marineland and Rena. Another reason is that Hob's seem to flow more water than an equally rated canister. The reason being, I would guess, is because the hob doesnt have to pump the water up the long tube from below the tank. I did an experiment with one of my canisters. I put the output end into the marineland 350(with the marineland off, of course) and it wouldnt pump enough water to turn the biowheels, not even close. The 3rd reason I got rid of my canisters is that in the summer they would heat the water pretty high. I couldnt get the temp down below 86 degrees this last summer with 2 canisters running. The summer before I had one hob and one canister, tank temp was 84 The hobs have the motor setting out of the water in the air (less heat transfer). One more thing, the hobs are usually cheaper too. The plus to canisters is that you can take the heater out of your tank and run one inline, also uv sterilizers and co2 diffusers can be run this way too. To me, the benefits of hobs out weigh the benefits of the canisters. Sorry this was so long but I hope it helps. Also, hello fellow Arizonaian.

Patrick


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

Cbwmn said:


> ... I buy pillow polyfill from Walmart and use that along with the sponges and polishing pad.
> Charles


 Be careful with using furniture padding for filter media. I learned this the hard way. Check to make sure there IS NOT a label anywhere on the package that says it meets flamability requirements. I lost a few fish because of some foam I bought at a craft store. They spray these fabrics with a flame retardent.

Patrick


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

ov10pat said:


> Be careful with using furniture padding for filter media. I learned this the hard way. Check to make sure there IS NOT a label anywhere on the package that says it meets flamability requirements. I lost a few fish because of some foam I bought at a craft store. They spray these fabrics with a flame retardent.
> 
> Patrick


TRue, but polifill from Walmart is safe, I use it myself.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm going to fight the trend and say that I love my dual whisper 40g HOB filters on my 40g breeder, great circulation with minimal surface aggitation. Best of all I picked them up for $30 total, with 12 extra filters.


----------



## Mcjudge (Sep 4, 2009)

I use an emporer 400 for my 55G and I like it. I don't like the added expense of the cartridges and if I had it to do all over again I would have bought a canister.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Jenna, consider maintenance in your descision. Rena's and Eheims have easy disconnects that make it very simple and fairly foolproof to do maint. You can plumb anything fro manual disconnects and flow cutoffs, but keeping it simple is a good thing. 

These days its hard to find a loser. Have fun and welcome to the forum.

AB


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

wow- thanks for all the input everyone! ov10pat you put up a good argument for hob, thanks so much for posting all the details! glad to see someone else from az here, there don't seem to be many 
i think im going with the renaxp2 mainly for the added benefit of using an inline heater and keeping clutter out of the tank. this should be enough flow right? i've had a couple people message me recommending the xp3, but it seems excessive imo


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

JennaH said:


> wow- thanks for all the input everyone! ov10pat you put up a good argument for hob, thanks so much for posting all the details! glad to see someone else from az here, there don't seem to be many
> i think im going with the renaxp2 mainly for the added benefit of using an inline heater and keeping clutter out of the tank. this should be enough flow right? i've had a couple people message me recommending the xp3, but it seems excessive imo


Id recommend getting a canister that is rated for twice the capacity of your tank. ie. one that is rated for 110 gallons or more. Go with the xp3 in your case. jmo. 

Patrick


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

AC110

They are some of the best HOB filters around. Less of a PITA to clean than a canister, and they're a lot cheaper too.


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

Rena FTW!!!!


----------



## jackpot21n (Jan 5, 2009)

The AC-110 is a great choice for HOB, and as for the cannister I would go with a Eheim 2215. The HOB is easier to clean and maintain but the cannister will go much much longer between cleanings. All in all, prob the same effort to clean between the multiple cleanings of the HOB, and the single cleaning of the cannister, over the same amountof time. Only problem with HOB is the capacity of the filter, they dont even compare to cannisters. You could supplement the HOB with a powerhead fitted on a hydro sponge and increase the media capacity. Cannisters will definetly "polish" the water better than any HOB, just my 2 cents.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

hrm.. ok after reading several reviews online for both the rena and the ac 110, i am leaning more towards the aquaclear. i heard bad things about the rena and connections not being sturdy, and clips breaking or whatever. the AC 110 sounds silent and had a good amount of great reviews. ugh. i just can't make up my mind.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh! One more thing about the Aquaclear hob's is they have a lifetime warranty. As far as keeping the heater out of the tank... I am in the process of finding a titanium heater that will fit inside the AC-110 sideways using the suction cups to hold it to the side. I may have to make a slight modification to the AC-110 to do it, as the smallest one that I can find that will heat a 90 gallon tank is 11" long. These heaters have external controllers. There is one out there (150W) that is only 7 1/2" long and would work perfectly without modification in an AC-110. The problem is that my tank is too big for that wattage but your 55 gallon would be perfect for it. Ill let you know how it turns out if you're interested. 

Patrick


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

If you have the money though, I would get a canister filter, either Eheim, Rena, or Fluval. They're the best filters available. You have so much more options when you use a canister filter. One, which you already mentioned, is the inline heater, and you can also connect it with an inline diffuser or reactor. It will make your tank look better without all of those equipments.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

I have an AC50 on my 20H tank and I am in the process of switching to a canister. The return flow drops almost straight down in the tank and tends to move the substrate around in that area while not giving any circulation at the ends of the tank. The water drops in and circles immediately back to the intake of the filter. The problem is compounded if the water level is even 1/4 inch low and once the water drops 1/2 inch it splashes making noise. The filter itself is quiet and easy to clean but even with the AC50 on a 20gal tank it does not give enough surface movement to eliminate the scum on the top. I would definitely recommend some type of canister filter. I dont think you will be happy in the long run with an HOB.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

airborne_r6 said:


> I have an AC50 on my 20H tank and I am in the process of switching to a canister. The return flow drops almost straight down in the tank and tends to move the substrate around in that area while not giving any circulation at the ends of the tank. The water drops in and circles immediately back to the intake of the filter. The problem is compounded if the water level is even 1/4 inch low and once the water drops 1/2 inch it splashes making noise. The filter itself is quiet and easy to clean but even with the AC50 on a 20gal tank it does not give enough surface movement to eliminate the scum on the top. I would definitely recommend some type of canister filter. I dont think you will be happy in the long run with an HOB.


My AC-110's ripple the water surface from rear to front of the tank all the way across. The higher the water line is the more the water is spread out across the surface. If you let the water level drop lower or even below the bottom of the filter, the water does tend to pour straight down. Can your tank be filled higher. I think you would achieve the desired results if your tank has more water in it or the filter can be placed further down into the water.

Patrick


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

ov10pat said:


> My AC-110's ripple the water surface from rear to front of the tank all the way across. The higher the water line is the more the water is spread out across the surface. If you let the water level drop lower or even below the bottom of the filter, the water does tend to pour straight down. Can your tank be filled higher. I think you would achieve the desired results if your tank has more water in it or the filter can be placed further down into the water.
> 
> Patrick


It takes two days at most for the water level to drop below the bottom of the filter. The filter cannot be placed an lower and the tank cannot be filled any higher. However, even when the water is completely full I still get limited circulation anywhere in the tank other than in a circle from the outflow to the intake.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

airborne_r6 said:


> It takes two days at most for the water level to drop below the bottom of the filter. The filter cannot be placed an lower and the tank cannot be filled any higher. However, even when the water is completely full I still get limited circulation anywhere in the tank other than in a circle from the outflow to the intake.


Bummer. Is your tank an open top?


----------



## Whiskeyfox (Oct 16, 2009)

I purchased my first canister filter about 2 months ago, a Fluval 205. I couldn't be happier.... it's whisper quiet, easy to disconnect and clean, and moves water well in my 20g H. It comes with an instructional DVD on how to install - very easy. Parts for it are readily available. I will never go back to HOB if i can help it. If i were you, i'd save up my funds and get a Fluval 305, you won't regret it.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

ov10pat said:


> Bummer. Is your tank an open top?


Nope just dry air, plus one of my cats drinks from the HOB and I dont think that helps.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

airborne_r6 said:


> ... plus one of my cats drinks from the HOB and I dont think that helps.


Thats funny.

Patrick


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I will never go back to a HOB after going to a canister. Watch this auction, it could be a great deal.

Actually I think I would buy this one now. The spraybar and intake are ~$50 by themselves.


----------

